
Fast and easy high resolution fractals with a pixel shader - sytelus
http://nuclear.mutantstargoat.com/articles/sdr_fract/
======
PieterH
Probably impossible to makebas an Android app.

~~~
nitrogen
How so? Is it the _for_ loops in the pixel shaders?

